# Screen For Gas Water Heater Tube



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

What is it folks use to put in that tube, sorry don't know the name of it, where the water heater lites with gas? 
It's to prevent dirt dobbers/bugs from builidng a nest in there??


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I used regular screen wire you use for screen windows. I put it inside the vent area. That keeps them out of the water heater area completely.

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

During the winter have place a garbage bag in the opening...hopign to stop them from crawling.

During the summer, they don't stand a chance...as that sucker gets fired up at least every other week.

I love the smell of buring spiders in the morning.


----------

